# puppies for sale



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

I have adorable puppies for sale. They aren't ready just yet they will be 8 wks old sunday. I am reasonable on prices males are $500. I have one female for $600. I hobby breed. Everyone loves my puppies.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Is this a joke?


----------

